# Buch gestaltung (Seiten-Reihenfolgen)



## docma (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Formelsammlung erstellt, von Hand auf A4.
Nun habe ich diese Blätter (ca. 30stk.) als Jpg abgespeichert und möchte nun diese zu einem kleinem Buch machen. Gibt es irgend ein Programm wo man diese Bilder einlesen kann, und diese dann in der richtigen Reihenfolge druckt?

Bei bookprint kann man keine Bilder einfügen...


----------



## Ellie (13. Juni 2005)

Moin,

bookprint? Ich weiß nicht was Du meinst und auch nicht welche Programme dir zur Verfügung stehen.

Ansonsten und so ganz pauschal: Versuch es mit einer PDF, im Acrobat kann man meherere Seiten hintereinander hängen, also die *.jpg als *.pdf abspeichern und im Acrobat aneinander hängen und beschneiden.

Alternativ die Bilder in Word (oder Open Office) einladen... ist es das was Du meinst?

LG,
Ellie


----------



## docma (13. Juni 2005)

nein, es sollte so gedruckt sein wie ein Heft bzw. Buch, also die erste seite hängt mit der letzten zusammen usw die zweite seite mit der zweit hintersten usw... und das am besten beidseitig.


----------



## tigerfisch (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Würde ich zum Ausprobieren mit einem "Dummy" machen. Meine damit, die Anzahl der Blätter nehmen, falzen wie vorgesehen nachher beim Binden oder Heften, und dann einfach der Reihe nach durchnummerieren. Blätter wieder auseinandernehmen->Vorlage fertig.
Heißt glaube ich Falzmuster.

Hier auch erklärt:
http://www.web-experiences.de/lexika/index.htm


----------

